# fostering??



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

hello everybody :thumbup1:

i am thinking about fostering guinea pigs for the rspca. 

has anybody got any experience of fostering and did you enjoy it?

any opinions/comments would be great!


----------



## pipestrelle (Oct 30, 2008)

I fostered a cat and her 3 kittens for the cats protection, i loved looking after them but when the last 2 went it was sad they left a big hole in the house.But i coped knowing they all had good homes.


----------

